# Pictus catfish



## Holly Right (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a number of fish in my 68 litre tank I have
4 corydoras
2 rams
1 twig catfish
2 spotted dora (armoured) catfish
1 pictus catfish
and 1 unknown fish
my question is if (ludo) my pictus needs another pictus catfish to be happy. I don't want to overcrowd my tank; my pictus has his own rock to hide in but regularly swims about the tank. The corydoras stay together in a little 'pack' or shoal and the spotted doras hide in their own places. Therefore all my fish seem happy but I'm new to catfish as I only got my fish and tank a few months ago after having a small cold water tank. Overall, my question is- does my pictus need another pictus catfish?
I am aware it is the norm for pictus catfish to be in 2's or 3's but there was only one available and if I didn't buy him he would have been sent away due to the garden centre closing down. I'd really appreciate some help as I don't want my pictus to get depressed/ miserable.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I've never kept pictus catfish so not sure how much help I can be, but that does sound like you have a lot of bottom dwellers for a smallish tank. If you do decide to get more pictus, I would seriously consider getting a second tank so you can spread them out a bit so you don't end up with fighting /bullying over territory.


----------



## Holly Right (Mar 6, 2016)

NaomiM said:


> I've never kept pictus catfish so not sure how much help I can be, but that does sound like you have a lot of bottom dwellers for a smallish tank. If you do decide to get more pictus, I would seriously consider getting a second tank so you can spread them out a bit so you don't end up with fighting /bullying over territory.


Yes I know I do have a lot of bottom dwellers but if you see in the picture they have lots of space  I was just thinking whether my pictus needs another of his kind. Also my bronze cory is great cos he swims around the top a lot; do you know if this is normal?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

My bronze corys mainly stay near the bottom, with occasional forays upwards. Are your corys all different types? They will shoal with other types of cory at a pinch, but ideally they prefer to be in a group of at least 4 of their own type.


----------



## Holly Right (Mar 6, 2016)

NaomiM said:


> My bronze corys mainly stay near the bottom, with occasional forays upwards. Are your corys all different types? They will shoal with other types of cory at a pinch, but ideally they prefer to be in a group of at least 4 of their own type.


I have 3 corys idk they're type but they're all grey and then the bronze one is on his own but he usually stays with the other 3 but swims off sometimes but I was thinking of getting another one so he's not alone


----------



## Lishy1994 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi I'm new to this and I have just bought a tank from some one it came with many fish but I have just noticed that the pictus cat fish has a net stuck to one of its fins I have tried everything to get it off. Even cut it down a bit but I'm worried ! Will it fall off in time or with it die? I'm not sure what to do


----------



## Holly Right (Mar 6, 2016)

Lishy1994 said:


> Hi I'm new to this and I have just bought a tank from some one it came with many fish but I have just noticed that the pictus cat fish has a net stuck to one of its fins I have tried everything to get it off. Even cut it down a bit but I'm worried ! Will it fall off in time or with it die? I'm not sure what to do


After recent research I've found out that nets should never be used because they can get stuck to the spikes on their fins also- you shouldn't touch them by the way because they have poison in their spikes that can cause intense pain and swelling. But I don't believe that your pictus will die and I hope not; but it could possibly cause irritation. But hopefully the remaining netting will fall off/out by itself. Some people accidentally cause pain and cut find by accident trying to remove netting so I don't suggest trying to remove it. Does he seem to be in any pain?


----------



## Lishy1994 (Mar 10, 2016)

The net was already on there when I got him tonight. He seems fine to me but I haven't had him long enough to know what's normal for him and ok I will leave him for now and see if it come off on its own.


----------



## Holly Right (Mar 6, 2016)

Lishy1994 said:


> The net was already on there when I got him tonight. He seems fine to me but I haven't had him long enough to know what's normal for him and ok I will leave him for now and see if it come off on its own.





Lishy1994 said:


> The net was already on there when I got him tonight. He seems fine to me but I haven't had him long enough to know what's normal for him and ok I will leave him for now and see if it come off on its own.


Is it possible to send a video? Just so I can try to help you out and reassure you  if you can't send it via this forum feel free to send it to [email protected] and I'll have a look and send you a video of mine to compare  ???


----------



## Lishy1994 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lishy1994 said:


> The net was already on there when I got him tonight. He seems fine to me but I haven't had him long enough to know what's normal for him and ok I will leave him for now and see if it come off on its own.


----------



## Holly Right (Mar 6, 2016)

He looks ok but do you have a further away pic or video so I can observe his movement?


----------



## Lishy1994 (Mar 10, 2016)

Holly Right said:


> Is it possible to send a video? Just so I can try to help you out and reassure you  if you can't send it via this forum feel free to send it to [email protected] and I'll have a look and send you a video of mine to compare  ???





Holly Right said:


> He looks ok but do you have a further away pic or video so I can observe his movement?


sorry about that , I was meant to send the video I have sent it via email.


----------

